# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? >  Quán cà phê tái hiện Hà Nội xưa giữa Sài Thành - cafe Cacophony

## thuyhy_87

Sôi động với nhạc rock, mềm mại với những bức ảnh hoài niệm về Hà Nội cổ kính là cảm giác của từng không gian tại Cacophony.


Nằm trong “hẻm cà phê” trên đường Tú Xương, Cacophony là nơi mang đến cho bạn nhiều trải nghiệm khác nhau. Quán có 3 tầng. Tầng một trông khá đơn giản với gam màu ấm nóng song lại cực kỳ ấn tượng. Ở đây có đầy đủ các loại nhạc cụ cho một đêm rock cá tính. Không gian sân khấu cũng đủ rộng để người yêu nhạc được "cháy" hết mình. Tầng này chỉ chỉ phục vụ từ 9h tối hằng ngày và có hẳn một thực đơn riêng.

Tầng hai của quán là sự pha trộn giữa hiện tại và quá khứ. Những bức ảnh trắng đen nhuốm màu hoài cổ, tựa như đang lắng đọng về một Sài Gòn xưa cũ trong nhịp sống hiện đại, hay như nốt trầm trong cuộc sống tất bật, mang đến cảm giác chân phương nhưng không kém phần sang trọng.

Lên đến tầng ba, du khách lại như lạc vào không gian 3D tạo cảm giác thật đến từng chi tiết. Từ cột đèn đường, tấm biển tên phố, hay mái ngói đỏ nhuốm màu thời gian, cho tới các ô cửa cũ kĩ, những mảng tường rêu phong... Tất cả như tái hiện lại một Hà Nội xưa cổ kính.

Thực đơn của quán hầu hết được chế biết theo cách mix ít nhất là 4 loại nguyên liệu khác nhau. Như Rainbown gồm 7 loại rượu nổi tiếng được sắp xếp khéo léo theo từng tầng mùi, từng tầng màu. Thưởng thức đúng nhất là châm lửa đốt, khi rượu đang cháy thì húp một ngụm dài, tận hưởng cái mùi thơm, vị cay, cái nóng trôi dần xuống cổ họng.
Hay như loại cà phê Cacophony gồm 4 tầng màu.. Tầng dưới cùng cho vị béo của sữa, tầng thứ hai cho vị thơm, cay nhẹ của rươu, tầng thứ 3 cho vị đắng và hương thơm đặc trưng của cà phê, tầng thứ tư lại mềm mịn, béo ngậy với kem tươi.

Quán mở cửa từ 8h30 - 23h hàng ngày và phù hợp với mọi đối tượng. Thực đơn có giá từ 40.000 - 80.000 đồng/món.



Sân khấu hoành tráng ở tầng 1.





















Phố cổ được tái hiện theo định dạng 3D tại quán.


_Địa chỉ: Cà phê Cacophony, 57H Tú Xương, Q.3, TP.HCM_



(Theo BĐVN)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour du lịch một thoáng Sài Gòn (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Tour du lich mot thoang Sai Gon (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------

